# Simulador de Proceso Industrial



## gonzalosummer07 (Feb 3, 2007)

Quiero conocer un simulador de procesos industriales. UNa interfaz grafica q contenga aspectos vinculados a lecturas de instrumentos de distintas variables fisicas y por ende un medio directos de control sobre los accionamientos a partir del programa.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Feb 8, 2007)

INTOUCH WONDERWARE o simplemente MATLAB


CHAU


----------

